# CXS Train #6398



## JRE313 (Aug 6, 2012)

Enjoy!!


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes.   This one, I like.


----------



## shefjr (Aug 6, 2012)

I like that HDR. It's not too over cooked IMO.  :thumbs up:


----------



## 412 Burgh (Aug 6, 2012)

The brightness or shininess on the number plate draws my attention in a negative way. In my opinion if you some how salvage that it will be a keeper! Good job


----------



## rojam1000 (Sep 19, 2012)

nice shot and pp


----------



## zombiemann (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry the distortion kills it for me.  It looks like that scene from one of the Harry Potter movies where they are on the double decker bus magically gets super narrow to pass between oncoming traffic.  I like the processing and exposure though.


----------



## MDaniels952 (Sep 20, 2012)

Great shot! I agree with 412 though. Can you turn down the highlights a little? Maybe use a highlight brush in lightroom? Did you use the AEB in the T3i? or 3 separate manual exposures?


----------

